# where is the selling page?



## k33lom (Mar 2, 2014)

i have this to sell can someone move it to correct section as i cant find it ??
thanks in advance

after another time waster....

Mod edit - advert deleted. Please read market place policy


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

As a new member you not allowed to sell things.


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Here:-

viewforum.php?f=40

But you may need to increase your number of post before you can list something.....

Flame room and joke areas are favoured......


----------



## k33lom (Mar 2, 2014)

ahhhhh i see ..
whens it become visable :/? like afte how many posts.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

k33lom said:


> ahhhhh i see ..
> whens it become visable :/? like afte how many posts.


Hi, Number of posts not disclosed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------

